# Goat Milk Shelf Life?



## Guest

Someone asked me how long you can keep raw goat milk since it is not pasturized...

I know it keeps awhile in the freezer, but what about in the fridge?

Michelle


----------



## Sondra

If handled right 7 to 10 days


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy

7 days here in the summer, longer in the winter... Milk doesn't last more then 3 days here, anything that isn't for the soap buyers goes to the kids the next morning. Lots of milk here in the summer, no need to drink old milk.


----------



## SherrieC

raw milk in the fridge can be used for cooking for week's....... and weeks.... drinking up to 7 days


----------



## Sondra

The one thing you will find out is that goats milk doesn't curdle like cows milk when it gets a little old it just gets a off flavor to it. This is when I use it in puddings/gravy/ anything u cook as you won't even get that off flavor when cooking with it.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife

We have had raw milk perfectly drinkable at 30 days. We have also had it explode when opened and spew curds everywhere. Not sure what the difference is and yes, though goats milk it DID curdle.


----------



## Sondra

but not in 7 to 10 days LeeAnne something was wrong if it did.


----------



## Kaye White

:rofl I had goat milk curdle in about 2 hrs.!
But, it was fresh milked, in the back of the truck, in a 5 gallon bucket w/lid, in 100 degree heat! Oh, wait...that was a new way to make cheese. Stupid me, took all the milkout from a LA session. 

To say the least it was pretty useless for feeding bottle calves. :biggrin

Drinking milk here lasts about 7 days. Coffee, cooking, etc...about 10 days. 
Kaye


----------



## KJFarm

Milk here is still very good at 3+ weeks. We drink it and it tastes fine.


----------



## Guest

I have kept and drank for about three weeks
Barb


----------



## Sondra

Milk here doesn't last 2 days so tis hard for me get it to spoil  I am lucky if I get milk at all only made 2 batches of cheese last year and had trouble keeping customers with all they wanted. Even had to purchase Vit D for my kids. Hope those soapers want all the milk again this year pays my feed bill


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife

We tell our milk customers 2-3 weeks for raw, longer for pasteurized.


----------



## Patty13637

EEEK I will not drink milk more than 5 days old. That being said Hubby will drink it alot older. I have an over active sense of taste and smell.

3 weeks I would puke.


Patty


----------



## Dacaree

Ours seems to last forever. I know we have had raw milk at 3 weeks with no problems. It last alot longer than store bought.


----------



## Bella Star

HHMmm maby 5 days here but that's pushing it as ..... When in doubt throw it out !! I do something with it before 5 days ,like ice cream or freeze,or feed to dogs. To me the bacteria would be multiplying and that's NOT good for anybody.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I think most folks are shocked when they put a thermometer in their fridge to see how hot their fridges actually are. Kept cold milk should stay good in the fridge longer than several days. Put a thermometer in your fridge and see what it is reading...warm milk, yum!  Vicki


----------

